# Durban Sands Levies



## patsymck (Apr 20, 2012)

does anyone know the information on the email for paying  the levies for durban sands?

Patsy


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 20, 2012)

angeliqueh@firstresorts.co.za

This is the last information that I have.  I no longer own there, so this may be outdated.  It is from 2010.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw, First Resorts . . . and The Bullfrog.  Watch out!


----------

